# What sewing thread for labels?



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi Guys,

The labels for one of my brands are nearly all designed and ready to be fired off for manufacture.

So now we need to look at actually attaching them to the garments!

What kind of sewing thread should we be looking at? I'm reading about cotton, poly, nylon and also different weights?

Here's the issue: Our tags are going to be red, so we need red thread. I don't want any bleeding , (obviously). So my experience with shirts suggests I should be looking at Poly thread? Is this right? What weight thread?

Are there any particular brands of thread that I should be looking for? So far, I'm really happy that everything is top quality, the only thing I'm unsure of is the thread!

We'll be attaching these with a Digital Janome home sewing machine, I expect, as it's not heavy duty work…… (until the brand goes ballistic, of course)!

Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Hem tag thread should be the same color of the tag itself. Under tape neck tags should be the same color as the shirt thread.

Poly thread is correct. Use whatever weight your sewing machine recommends.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks Joe!


----------

